# Antibiotic Help Please



## bcadybug (Jul 2, 2009)

All,

What broad spectrum antibiotic (none prescription) do you keep on hand? I'd like to buy one for the goat medicine cabinet that DOESN'T sting like a dickens when injected. Does LA200 sting? I see that there is now a LA300 on the market, anyone use this yet? I know I've read that Tylan is a really good one to have but it's supposed to pack a heck of a sting! :awh: 

Reason I ask is because early this week, I had to treat one of my senior kids (born in March) for something she brought home from our County Fair. My little girl had a fever, runny nose, coughing and seemed droopy. She never stopped eating which was SO GOOD.... but I did think for a brief time I might lose her. :Bawling:

I keep TwinPen (ComboPen) on hand and happened to have an unused 6cc syringe of Nuflor from an earlier goat illness. When I called my vet for advice on the situation, he said not to play around with Pen and use the Nulfor. Well, don't you know that Nuflor must have stung like crazy because my little girl was not happy with me. She had the shot on Monday and today she seems to be almost back to normal! WOOHOO! :happy:

OH, I did search the HT threads for the mention of pneumonia and found a few on here keep Pen, LA200 and Nuflor on hand. I guess really I've answered my own question as to which to order, but just thought I'd see if there's any other miracle drug I should order while I'm at it.

Thanks for reading my ramblings....

Val


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

biomycin: penecillian: la200 stings la300 is just a stronger dose per cc


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

Excenel/Naxcel is also a vet prescription, but a broader spectrum antibiotic than Nuflor.

OTC: LA 200 is still your best bet. Penicillin is used primarily for wound care anymore.

And the sting - well, they get over that. Lack of a quality antibiotic - not so much. Sorry for your little girl. I just tell myself that despite the sting, it's gotta be done!

See if you vet will give you some Banamine/Flunixamine/Prevail (same stuff, in descending order for $$). It is used in soooo many treatments for goats.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Pen G procaine doesn't sting so much. I have that and agrimycin on hand.

I have a (very expensive) bottle of NuFlor just in case. Would only use it for serious stuff, not just b/c of the cost, but b/c it really is good for things like pneumonia, I don't want to build up antibiotic resistance in the herd.


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

biomycin and LA 200 are the same... oxytetracycline... only difference is the stinging agent is not in the biomycin


----------



## bcadybug (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Copperpennykids, I do have a bottle of Banamine on-hand and I gave her some of that as well. That's mainly for pain and inflammation.... correct?

mpete, I'll look online for that now.... AWESOME!

Val


----------

